# ***BULLIES DAY IN!*** Kilo & Chico (PICTURE HEAVY)



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Finally had some time to take some pictures.....but it was raining out side so took some shots of my two bullies and my 3 year old nephew around the house.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Like the pics. Your boy Chico is getting huge Well not really tall but massive. I like him a lot.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are looking great  Adorable shots.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Your boy Chico is getting huge Well not really tall but massive. I like him a lot.


Yea he surprised me I never expected him to get so massive and to think that I was seriously about to drop a few thousand dollars for a bully I really lucked out on him and got exactly what I wanted


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah he seem plenty bully to me and is turning out to be an outstanding dog. Great choice.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea the funny thing is when I first posted him up people said he wasn't bully and looked standard.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

the first pic i remember seeing of him is the one in your avatar, or really similar to that. My lil bro is really into the Bully dogs. What line is your boy Kilo?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kilo: Gaff/Edge
Chico: Gottiline/RBG


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Does chico have a birth mark in his eye??


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

yes he does


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very cute! My cousin's dog also had one


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the pics!! How great is it to have 3 such beautiful subjects!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pics, you have some good looking bullies! :thumbsup:


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, I freakin' LOVE your dogs! Man, they are so handsome! 

Where'd you get the both of them from? Did you drop a lot of $$$ on them?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kilo I got in the bay area and Chico in the LA area. Nope they were both pretty cheap


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love your dogs, chicos eyes are sooo intense I love him . those pics with the hats crack me up , great pictures.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

great pictures! great looking dogs!


----------

